# Soft Tissue Mass



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hoping all test results come back good. Think positive.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

That sounds very familiar to what Harley had. I have all his medical records and will go through them to find more detailed information. I did chrono his medical history and put it on the Tripawds site, here is a link (scroll down to section "medical history". 
Colorado State is excellent. Waiting is so hard but think positive. 
His Name is Harley — An Honorary Tripawd


----------



## luciahansen (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for your thoughts! Wait time is down to 2 1/2 days to hear what the oncologist suggests. I want to do what is best for Elvis for a good quality of life. He isn't very coordinated - I know many dogs do fine w/3 legs... I would feel awful to do it to him, just for cancer to return in 8 months. Alas... no guarantees in life! At least we have him w/the best Colorado has to offer in oncology... I'll stay in touch.
Again, so wonderful to have support from those who have been there!


----------

